# Tiki2 had his first flight this morning!!! WOW!



## Barbara913 (Sep 4, 2013)

When I got Tiki2 the breeder had clipped his wings and I've left them alone since. He is just over 7 mos. old and he has been trying to take flight for about the past month but after spreading his wings out and giving a little shake, he always only goes down to the floor and has pretty good landings. Just now he took off from the back of my computer chair, flew over my head and down to the keyboard with a very graceful landing!! I am so proud of him. I gave him millet on my mouse pad so he would move off the keyboard and kept telling him what a good boy he was. The way he fluffed way out and spread his wings it was like he was showing off. Then he took flight again but to the floor this time and then walked around a bit. More like a strut around!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go Tiki2!


----------



## Barbara913 (Sep 4, 2013)

*sunnysmom: *Thanks! I'm trying to do more.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Woohoo! Watching them fly is so neat.


----------

